# Nissan Rogue s 2019 roof rack



## Marc-André Mageau (Jun 15, 2019)

What rack are you suggesting for a rogue 2019 s that is not equipped with roof rails ?


----------



## JPilz (Nov 2, 2019)

Marc-André Mageau said:


> What rack are you suggesting for a rogue 2019 s that is not equipped with roof rails ?


Wondering the same thing. Just bought a 2017 Rogue S edition.


----------

